# Meeting vet for the first time and need advice



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

After months of searching, I found a goat vet that will come to my farm. I haven’t heard anything about this particular vet, but I’ve heard some scary things about the vet office in general (not good with goats, killed my goat, won’t listen to owners) when I asked if anyone knew a goat vet on a local FB group. I also heard a few good things. I’m nervous. But this vet is my ONLY option. So here we go. 

He’s coming out Tuesday afternoon. I have no current issues. Just want to establish a relationship with a vet and have them be familiar with my goats. 

I am nervous. And I am having a mind wipe moment. I’m trying to get a list of what I should ask and the list is as empty as my head right now. I forgot to even ask them how much this will cost.

I’m assuming I shouldn’t immediately ask for Rx’s to have on hand, right? I’d still like your advice on what prescriptions are most important to have on hand, just in case it goes really well (or for a future appointment if I don’t feel that relationship was built in a short visit). 

What should I ask this vet? 

While I’m all for meds when warranted, I take a natural approach to health and parasite/disease prevention. For those who do the same, is there a good way to open a dialogue about it if the vet doesn’t seem very receptive to it? I’m also fine simply avoiding the topic if that’s better. 

Is there anything I can do to make it easier on the vet (other than have my animals in the barn and ready to examine)? I’m assuming I should have a care sheet ready that shows their routine care regimen (what herbs/supplements I give and how often, current feeds and amounts, past weights, fecals results, vaccinations, etc). Anything else?

Here’s my sweet goats just because I like sharing pictures of them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like having Banamine on hand.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I understand being all natural is what you want. But to be fair to the Vet, he needs the truth. Natural meds create chemical reactions in the goats system. He needs to know what you use so he can use the proper medicine in all services. 
When I meet a vet, i ask them a question,I already know the answer to. To see if we can communicate and work together. I go by results Ive achieved through experience. And Im always willing to learn. Good luck. Hope.he works with you!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I think just getting a feel for him in general is the most important thing. The best vet I have ever come across flat out admitted he has killed goats and doesn’t know much about them. But I would do my homework on the sick goat we were treating, we bounced ideas off of each other, he looked into things and that goat killing vet helped saved the doe. When a vet says hey let’s to X, he doesn’t have the right to do what he wishes, at any point you can say no I don’t want that done. How he reacts to it though I think is more important. Is he full of himself and will just walk away or hear your concerns and either explain it to you or come up with another approach? Know what I mean?
I think explain to the vet your view on natural remedies just how you did it here. I think why vets get so frustrated with the natural way is because people keep it up even when it’s not working and will not turn to modern medicine until it’s too late. I don’t see you being that kind of person and just let him see that as well. 
Even if he’s not the greatest vet in the world, at least you will have a relationship with a vet. If you are not overly thrilled with him keep looking around. If he’s all you can get, then it’s better then nothing and when in doubt you have this group to help keep him in line lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> (not good with goats, killed my goat, won’t listen to owners) when I asked if anyone knew a goat vet on a local FB group.


It is very common to hear these negative types of comments about vets concerning goats. Think about a few situations: not good with goats, sometimes mean not experienced with their care. A vet will tell you if they have treated many or only a few goats during their practice when asked. Be weary of a vet that has the attitude goats are dispensable and easily replaced. Killed my goat, take with a grain of salt. Many times a vet isn't called out until it's a last resort and the goat is extremely ill. Won't listen to owners, depends on way the the topic is approached. Having a two way conversation is different than being oppositional, argumentative, defensive and vague when discussing symptoms. I sometimes get the impression, bad mouthing a vet is used as an excuse for not involving vet care. You are an intuitive person, and a good judge of character, trust your instincts when meeting the new vet.



FizzyGoats said:


> I have no current issues. Just want to establish a relationship with a vet and have them be familiar with my goats.


Under these circumstances, it's a perfect opportunity to obtain a livestock vet. It's a far better approach and less stressful to have vet care already in your toolbox, than waiting until you need vet care urgently. Good job FizzyGoats.



FizzyGoats said:


> I’m assuming I shouldn’t immediately ask for Rx’s to have on hand, right?


Slippery slope on this one. The prescription medications have became tightly controlled in recent years. Many of the OTC type medications have been pulled from the shelves due to strict regulations. I've had the same vet (pets, livestock, exotics) since 1993 and she will allow me to purchase a whole bottle of antibiotics, if it is the same one prescribed at the time of treatment. Pain meds for home use, it will be Meloxicam and only enough for treatment. Once gone, it takes a trip for me into the office and she decides whether to continue, or change courses with something different. Things like Banamine are only given as a single dose by the vet, another single dose for later if it is necessary.



FizzyGoats said:


> I’m assuming I should have a care sheet ready that shows their routine care regimen (what herbs/supplements I give and how often, current feeds and amounts, past weights, fecals results, vaccinations, etc). Anything else?


Good idea, it helps towards giving him an overall impression of your management style and skills.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I like having Banamine on hand.


Id definitely like to have that if possible. Thanks!



Moers kiko boars said:


> I understand being all natural is what you want. But to be fair to the Vet, he needs the truth. Natural meds create chemical reactions in the goats system. He needs to know what you use so he can use the proper medicine in all services.
> When I meet a vet, i ask them a question,I already know the answer to. To see if we can communicate and work together. I go by results Ive achieved through experience. And Im always willing to learn. Good luck. Hope.he works with you!


 I hope he does too. Thank you. And I’m going to give/show him a list of everything I give the goats. I’d never purposefully withhold something I give them if he was prescribing something for them. I just don’t want to get in an argument about it. Since he’s all I’ve got out here, I’m really hoping to not butt heads with him (if that’s somehow a goat pun, it wasn’t intended.) That’s a great idea to ask questions I already know the answer to in order to see how and if we click. Thank you!



AndersonRanch said:


> I think just getting a feel for him in general is the most important thing. The best vet I have ever come across flat out admitted he has killed goats and doesn’t know much about them. But I would do my homework on the sick goat we were treating, we bounced ideas off of each other, he looked into things and that goat killing vet helped saved the doe. When a vet says hey let’s to X, he doesn’t have the right to do what he wishes, at any point you can say no I don’t want that done. How he reacts to it though I think is more important. Is he full of himself and will just walk away or hear your concerns and either explain it to you or come up with another approach? Know what I mean?
> I think explain to the vet your view on natural remedies just how you did it here. I think why vets get so frustrated with the natural way is because people keep it up even when it’s not working and will not turn to modern medicine until it’s too late. I don’t see you being that kind of person and just let him see that as well.
> Even if he’s not the greatest vet in the world, at least you will have a relationship with a vet. If you are not overly thrilled with him keep looking around. If he’s all you can get, then it’s better then nothing and when in doubt you have this group to help keep him in line lol


 Lol. Thank you. And that would be my dream vet. He doesn’t have to be the best goat vet out there, but if he’ll listen and bounce ideas around with me, that would be amazing! You made me feel a bit better. And you’re right, I’m all for modern medicine when needed. I’m actually all for whatever works best. And I do respect the 10+ years of schooling they have, all the training and time and such and I know, even if I have better goat specific information than they do, I don’t have the medical knowledge they do. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> It is very common to hear these negative types of comments about vets concerning goats. Think about a few situations: not good with goats, sometimes mean not experienced with their care. A vet will tell you if they have treated many or only a few goats during their practice when asked. Be weary of a vet that has the attitude goats are dispensable and easily replaced. Killed my goat, take with a grain of salt. Many times a vet isn't called out until it's a last resort and the goat is extremely ill. Won't listen to owners, depends on way the the topic is approached. Having a two way conversation is different than being oppositional, argumentative, defensive and vague when discussing symptoms. I sometimes get the impression, bad mouthing a vet is used as an excuse for not involving vet care. You are an intuitive person, and a good judge of character, trust your instincts when meeting the new vet. ]


Thank you for sort of reinterpreting those comments for me. I get really scared of bad vets, having seen the damage they can do. But you’re absolutely right that owners often blame the vet for a dire situation that needed attention well before they were called. And thanks for having faith in me. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> Under these circumstances, it's a perfect opportunity to obtain a livestock vet. It's a far better approach and less stressful to have vet care already in your toolbox, than waiting until you need vet care urgently. Good job FizzyGoats.
> 
> 
> Slippery slope on this one. The prescription medications have became tightly controlled in recent years. Many of the OTC type medications have been pulled from the shelves due to strict regulations. I've had the same vet (pets, livestock, exotics) since 1993 and she will allow me to purchase a whole bottle of antibiotics, if it is the same one prescribed at the time of treatment. Pain meds for home use, it will be Meloxicam and only enough for treatment. Once gone, it takes a trip for me into the office and she decides whether to continue, or change courses with something different. Things like Banamine are only given as a single dose by the vet, another single dose for later if it is necessary.
> ...


Ah, thanks. I figure since I only have one option, might as well get him out here before I actually need him so we have a feel for each other already and he knows my animals and the care they regularly receive. Good point on the perceptions. I might not be able to get meds from a vet and I won’t be upset if I can’t. I won’t even ask on this first visit, but maybe someday down the line, I’ll be able to keep some emergency doses of a few key meds around.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Depending on how the visit is going, you could always ask about the possibility of getting RX meds at some point in the future. 
"I'm thinking about if I have an emergency come up during your off hours. Would you consider letting me have a bottle of banamine to use for that?"
I was able to get my own bottle of banamine, and I haven't had to use it very often, but it sure does give me peace of mind!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s a nice way to at least inquire about it. I might try that. Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I think showing him your care sheet is a great idea! I hope he is open to your approach, and if not, at least open to having a conversation.
One of the things I appreciate about my vet is that he teaches me stuff. He showed me how to give an injection and then watched me do it. But I have to ask, he doesn’t always say much.
I do believe I have taught my vet a couple of things, or at least he doesn’t dismiss the “natural approach” now.
On the first visit, I asked my vet, what condition he thought each of my goats were in. I asked if my hoof trim job looked ok. I had my paper with questions in my hand, because I was nervous too, and would have forgotten everything.

To ask about Rx medicines, you could also phrase it “where would I get...?”


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Writing down the questions and actually pulling out that sheet when he’s here is a great idea. I had a thousand until I made the appointment. Now I can think of a few. Maybe that’s good though. Asking a ton of questions would probably be annoying.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

One of my questions was “Do you do emergency calls 24/7?”


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I remember almost asking this question before my vet came out for relationship establishment. 😄 I don't really have anything to add, but I will say that the way I asked to RX items, particularly banamine, was to say that I heard that it was good to have on hand and would you be willing to sell me a bottle. Also since you are relatively far away from a vet, right? You can bring that fact up to them regarding RX items. If you can get them to sell you a bottle of penicillin now if you don't have any, that is becoming RX in a lot of places and I really wouldn't want to be without that. 

Another thing that I asked my vet was what kind of mineral deficiencies does she see in the area. That helped me understand were common problems on that front.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great ideas and suggestions.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> One of my questions was “Do you do emergency calls 24/7?”


 Oh, good one. 



MellonFriend said:


> I remember almost asking this question before my vet came out for relationship establishment.  I don't really have anything to add, but I will say that the way I asked to RX items, particularly banamine, was to say that I heard that it was good to have on hand and would you be willing to sell me a bottle. Also since you are relatively far away from a vet, right? You can bring that fact up to them regarding RX items. If you can get them to sell you a bottle of penicillin now if you don't have any, that is becoming RX in a lot of places and I really wouldn't want to be without that.
> 
> Another thing that I asked my vet was what kind of mineral deficiencies does she see in the area. That helped me understand were common problems on that front.


 I like that way of broaching the Rx topic. Thank you!



toth boer goats said:


> All great ideas and suggestions.


Indeed. I love this place and these awesome goat savvy people.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I rarely call a vet, as we are goat vet deficient. 10 years ago, my best, favorite (always happens to the good ones) doe was in labor on Mothers Day. Unfortunately, I couldn't get the kid(s) out. Frantically (1 am) I called all the vets in the phone book. All referred me to some emergency vet clinic 90 miles away. 

Finally, one vet office emergency answering service referred me to a new, young vet. She came out, her tiny hands were able to turn the kid, reposition it and 2 LIVE kids were delivered. Doe was swollen, but ok. In my book, she was a decent vet. 

She was very inexperienced with goats, but was eager to learn. We developed a great vet/goat owner relationship. And she lived a few miles away. It was good. Until it wasn't.

The "experienced" goat people in the area that were really cliquey, looked down on anyone that they thought might get more goat knowledge than they had. One day someone's doe was in trouble kidding. So "A" fished around, texted people, etc. couldn't get the kid out, her friend "B" came over, more fishing, they called "C". Same story. Now the doe was failing, so they called the vet. 3 people, 4 hrs. of time and they expected the vet to save the kid and doe. 

Due to her inexperience, she didn't expect the fallout. The kids were delivered, dead and had been for a few days, the doe was pretty sick. She told them the doe may not live, gave all the appropriate meds. Yes, the doe died. Naturally, they blamed the poor vet. Not the fact 3 different people were inside, or that the kids had died days previous and the doe was already going septic. Nope, they blamed the poor vet. 

Thanks to Facebook and other social media sites, she was blackballed right out of business. We could have had a wonderful goat (and other animal) vet. But hateful lies ruined her. She moved to Texas, got married and works in some feral cat spay and neuter clinic. 

Don't believe garbage on social media. 

Good luck with your new vet. (Sorry for the book!)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s terrible. For the vet and the animals and owners around there who lost out on the care of a good one. I’ll find out what I think of this guy soon enough. 

We are supposed to get torrential rain Tuesday so I will call Monday and ask if they’d prefer to come later in the week. Since it’s not urgent and I’m not real close to them, they may not want to drive through a downpour just for a meet and greet. I figure the decent thing to do is give them the option to reschedule. If they want to come while it’s raining, that’s fine with me too.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck with the meet and greet. Its always the best to develope your own opinion.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I asked the vet office if they wanted to wait and come out when it wasn’t supposed to be raining so hard. We’re in a flash flood warning until Wednesday. I’m not close to them and there’s some dangerous roads between them and me when water is pooling or rising, but they didn’t seem to mind and said as long as they could examine the goats in the barn, they’d still come out tomorrow.

I wouldn’t have minded if they wanted to wait, but at least I know they’re not scared off by bad weather.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It's great to have connections with a vet.

What I tell people is a few things:

Don't expect them to have the same kind of knowledge as people on this forum or experienced goat people. They are totally different, but a good skillset to have as long as you have places like this to shoot thoughts around too.

YOU need a vet - prescription meds are non-negotiable. You can ask if they like to provide any, most vets likely say no until you have a good relationship with them. Normally I ask for banamine, you may want Nuflor or Draxxin too.

Don't ask for too much or expect too much from the first visit - just relax and let them see your goats. Listen thoughtfully, converse wholeheartedly. Explain how you want to raise your goats, and see where they stand on certain matters.

None of this can hurt until we start talking about them administering meds and diagnosing issues. Some vets will see a case of listeriosis and treat it correctly with penicillin double dosed every 4-6 hours round the clock. Some see it, have never treated it successfully, and give penicillin with or without LA200 at like half the NORMAL dose once a day or something terrible like that. Dosing and treatment can be the biggest issue with vets. So, simple - don't rely on them for that. If it conflicts with your instincts and good knowledge, politely decline.

But you never know if a vet knows what they are doing until you face one of those situations. But most goat owners will tell you for situations like that just to treat at home. Some things are best left to owners, some things are best left to vets. The things best left to vets are often things like C-sections, intense medical procedures, or hands-on diagnostics. In those cases, you get what you get--I wouldn't be picky.

I'm picky about management, but if what you're doing works most vets respect it and leave it alone - they don't care enough to try and change you.

I'm picky about letting them dose meds. I always ask for meds to be sent home or left with me, and for the vet not to dose it themselves. I've seen wormers underdosed, shots given in nerve zones causing hind leg damage, you name it. They should not have a problem with you asking to administer things yourself.

All in all, just remember there's no rush to things - always time to think, breathe, consult friends on the forum--your vet is there as a piece in the puzzle just like everyone else.

P.S. I try not to listen to the "that vet killed my goat" testimonies without hearing an in-depth explanation. Goats die. When they are sick enough to go to a vet, they can likely die. If it happened at the vets office or under the vets care vs at home makes no difference. Now, if there was clear negligence, that is a different story.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for that. It’s helpful to remember this is only a meeting and I can relax and observe and explain how I do things and see where they stand and if he has questions for me. Then I can ask my questions and sort of see how things are going. No matter what, I need a vet and until another vet comes along, he’s my only option so I want to keep things as copacetic as possible. 

Since there’s nothing wrong with my goats, I shouldn’t have to get into any real deep discussions about dosing and how to treat. 

I have copied my care sheets, showing a medical history and weight and health chart and includes the general care protocol they receive and copies of the the fecal results as well. 

I’ll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Update:
I met him and everything went well. He is a newer vet (so none of the reviews were about him anyway). The discussion about the natural treatments I’ve been using came up effortlessly in normal conversation. He said he didn’t know much about it, seemed interested, and asked a few questions. I decided not to ask for prescriptions yet but I get the feeling you could with him. Anyway, I don’t think he’s super experienced with goats or in general, but seems willing to listen and at least now I have a vet. They have 4 vets there, so in a middle of the night ER situation, I may not get him, but my animals are in their system now and I’d get one of the 4. My turkeys of course flew all over their truck and perched on it, but his assistant (super nice girl) took pictures of it for their FB page, so I’d say they didn’t mind my annoying birds too much.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That sounds like a really good beginning! I am glad.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So glad it went so well.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like a good start. 👍 It must feel good knowing you have someone to call for an emergency.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks all. I’m am relieved that if there’s an emergency, I can get a vet out here.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That's great! I'm glad the visit went well!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Update #2
He already got back to me with test results! He said fecal was clean and I had him draw blood to see if they were anemic (they consistently worry me with their FAMACHA scores but are healthy, so I wanted to be sure) and he said the hematocrit and protein levels were perfect. So no anemia. That is a relief and helps me find a baseline for my girls’ in the future. He also said whatever natural prevention (he said “concoction” actually, lol) I’m using, keep it up. It’s working.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> Update #2
> He already got back to me with test results! He said fecal was clean and I had him draw blood to see if they were anemic (they consistently worry me with their FAMACHA scores but are healthy, so I wanted to be sure) and he said the hematocrit and protein levels were perfect. So no anemia. That is a relief and helps me find a baseline for my girls’ in the future. He also said whatever natural prevention (he said “concoction” actually, lol) I’m using, keep it up. It’s working.


That's awesome news! Good for you!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Good news then! Good for you for finding a vet before an emergency


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> My turkeys of course flew all over their truck and perched on it, but his assistant (super nice girl) took pictures of it for their FB page, so I’d say they didn’t mind my annoying birds too much.


 Your turkeys have reached celebrity status on social media by now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like a really good vet. Willing to work with you. Good deal!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Your turkeys have reached celebrity status on social media by now.


Lol. The vet and his tech got a kick out of them for some reason. They told me they were working on a calf at a place where the people weren’t home and had to drive circles around the barn before they could get out because a big old rooster wouldn’t let them out. They said it kept attacking and flogging the truck every time they stopped. I guess they finally lost him on one of the circles. Apparently there was a ‘beware of dog’ sign up and the dog just lounged in the shade and watched them the whole time. Never even cared when they got out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear all went well.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> had to drive circles around the barn before they could get out because a big old rooster wouldn’t let them out. They said it kept attacking and flogging the truck every time they stopped.


They need a "beware of rooster" sign! Territorial Rooster and Hen with chicks are more intimidating to me than an aggressive type dog. Can read and display dog language extremely well. Chickens though, those beady eyes are hard to read, they have amazingly quick moments, and the ability to fly at you with those talon feet. Chicken fowl have scared me many times. It got to the point I stopped keeping them after a Hen with chicks bloodied my then young son in multiple places. That Hen, who had always been temperamental, became chicken and dumplings that day and the chicks were raised by me.

P.S. These were old fashioned game chickens and this happened almost 40 years ago.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

We had a horribly mean rooster growing up. He cut me up and ripped part of my scalp when I was little. My brother had to beat the bird off me with a snow shovel. We also had a turkey that would attack me every afternoon when I got off the school bus. She’d wait right at the gate for me. I swore I’d never have roosters or turkeys. Still no rooster here but I do have 8 turkeys but if one gets like that, it’ll be turkey dinner. So yes, I hear you and I know all too well the stories of mean birds. And they are surprisingly fast, strong, and relentless when they get in attack mode.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We have a sign on our property gate that says "Beware of Chickens, Not responsible for injury or death." All of our chickens are quite harmless, but visitors don't know that. 😛


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> We have a sign on our property gate that says "Beware of Chickens, Not responsible for injury or death." All of our chickens are quite harmless, but visitors don't know that.


That is too funny. Our chickens are pretty harmless too but we have this sign up by our entry gate. Sounds similar to your sign.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I should put a sign up. It will read like this.

"Beware the Emu. He is aggressive around chicks.... and humans. Enter at own risk."


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You should make one and put it up. Emus can be scary (unlike my chickens).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Lol I warned you turkeys are Interesting animals lol gosh what a bunch of punks LMBO! 
And all these stories are why I won’t put up with a mean rooster. I have had a few over the years and the day they turn is either the day they are sold or they have their funeral depending on if its almost Saturday (sale day) and how mad I am. They usually go after my poor daughter and that’s when I’m the maddest. I have a old rooster right now, he’s got to be about 8-10 now and not once has he ever attacked someone. The turkeys I do fear the day they might turn mean. I little 6 pound rooster hurts enough I can’t imagine a 20 pound Tom. 
I am happy you seem pleased with the vet. As someone who does not have a vet other then the rare emergency and I watch him like a hawk having a decent one sure makes a huge difference


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, I’ll watch him like a hawk. He didn’t really do much other than look them over, draw blood, and chat a bit. But he seems nice enough. Still no idea if he’s competent. I’m hoping I won’t need to see him too often. 

And looking back, I have no idea why my mom kept that horrible rooster. It went after everyone. The turkey loved her and followed her around like a puppy. I was the only one it attacked for some reason. Maybe because I was the smallest human? I don’t know but that dang bird waited at our gate every afternoon to “welcome” me home.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> That is too funny. Our chickens are pretty harmless too but we have this sign up by our entry gate. Sounds similar to your sign.
> View attachment 212263


What a great sign. I want one. I want one like that about goats too.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree. It should read

"Beware goat. If he dont know you. Entry is forbidden. And if I dont know you be prepared to be shot."


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Our sign would be
“Paper and bread be ware! 
Our goats have a criminal history of killing your kind! Enter at your own risk!”

One the chicken subject. The only thing I remember when we had rosters when I was little was when I got attacked. Well, I take that back, we did have one nice rooster… I still don’t like that though…


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Our sign would be
> “Paper and bread be ware!
> Our goats have a criminal history of killing your kind! Enter at your own risk!”
> 
> One the chicken subject. The only thing I remember when we had rosters when I was little was when I got attacked. Well, I take that back, we did have one nice rooster… I still don’t like that though…


Whoops… somehow I accidentally quoted my self!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. It happens. 

Maybe we all need to get together and make some goat signs.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

AndersonRanch said:


> Lol I warned you turkeys are Interesting animals lol gosh what a bunch of punks LMBO!
> And all these stories are why I won’t put up with a mean rooster. I have had a few over the years and the day they turn is either the day they are sold or they have their funeral depending on if its almost Saturday (sale day) and how mad I am. They usually go after my poor daughter and that’s when I’m the maddest. I have a old rooster right now, he’s got to be about 8-10 now and not once has he ever attacked someone. The turkeys I do fear the day they might turn mean. I little 6 pound rooster hurts enough I can’t imagine a 20 pound Tom.
> I am happy you seem pleased with the vet. As someone who does not have a vet other then the rare emergency and I watch him like a hawk having a decent one sure makes a huge difference



A friend called me today about his tom! He is three and started this week strutting and blowing up like a balloon at them as soon as they open the gate. He asked if it might get better. Not likely once they start. I told him to come get one of the young jakes we have here and we would process his tom for him. He is comin monday lol.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

That was very nice of you! I’m sure some maybe could be trained not to be so mean but I sure wouldn’t trust one once it turned. We always keep a eye on every intact male animal around here as it is but when they give a reason to watch them it’s just not fun to worry all the time. I’m keeping a few extra toms this year so I still have a good Tom to hen ratio just in case one of them turns mean. And if they don’t then I am thinking thanksgiving dinner for one of the younger ones, maybe lol we will see.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That was nice of you. I have a hen that’s meaner than any of the toms I have so far (but they’re young). I didn’t want to cull a hen since I only have five, but she’s making a great case for it. She’s not mean to people though. And our toms puff up anytime someone new comes around and they are only 4 months old. They don’t do anything. Just puff and strut. They are actually pretty sweet so far. But we’re not willing to have a mean male around here. So if they ever get mean, we get a meal. It will make me sad though. You get so attached to these crazy guys.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> Update:
> I met him and everything went well. He is a newer vet (so none of the reviews were about him anyway). The discussion about the natural treatments I’ve been using came up effortlessly in normal conversation. He said he didn’t know much about it, seemed interested, and asked a few questions. I decided not to ask for prescriptions yet but I get the feeling you could with him. Anyway, I don’t think he’s super experienced with goats or in general, but seems willing to listen and at least now I have a vet. They have 4 vets there, so in a middle of the night ER situation, I may not get him, but my animals are in their system now and I’d get one of the 4. My turkeys of course flew all over their truck and perched on it, but his assistant (super nice girl) took pictures of it for their FB page, so I’d say they didn’t mind my annoying birds too much.


In my opinion, the vets that are less experienced but willing to learn can be some of the best.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thats encouraging and definitely my hope.


----------

